
The Most Intolerant Wins: The Dictatorship of the Small Minority (Taleb) - orasis
https://medium.com/incerto/the-most-intolerant-wins-the-dictatorship-of-the-small-minority-3f1f83ce4e15
======
sctb
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12298753](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12298753)

